# Emus as livestock gaurdians?



## woodleighcreek

I occasionaly drive past some cows and I oftain notice an emu standing amoung them. Is the emu the livestock gaurdian? Iv heard of useing dogs, donkeys, and even llamas, but I have never heard of useing emus.


----------



## ksalvagno

I"m thinking that they just have one emu and just put it in with the cattle. I don't think they would make good guardians.


----------



## elevan

I wouldn't think that they would be used as a guardian...but then I've never had an emu either...


----------



## woodleighcreek

It just makes me wonder everytime I drive past...Why would one keep an emu?


----------



## elevan

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> It just makes me wonder everytime I drive past...Why would one keep an emu?


You'll have to stop by some time and find out and then let us know


----------



## carolinagirl

I almost bought one emu once at an auction.  They were selling really cheap (like $10 each, for adults).  Then, as one of them was being ushered into the sales ring, it lashed out with a foot, nearly catching the handler in the leg and smashing through a wood barricade....I quickly came to my senses and did NOT buy that emu! So I can see how someone would have only one.  It also may have been a stray since lots of folks find out that they are harder to unload than they though, and abandon them.


----------



## MonsterMalak

I was given some Emus years ago.  I had them in a seperated pasture from everything else.  

Anytime my dogs went into there, the Emus would put the fear into them.  
And understanding that Emus have shared the continent with Dingos for the past 40,000 years, and have survived or thrived. 

Funny how this idea has never come to me before, but it may work.  

Guessing it may depend on the personalities of the Emu itself.

Would be nice if anyone else with Emus could give their experiences on them.

Thanks Everyone


----------



## poorboys

we had emus for awhile, yes they can protect with their feet to predetors, but you can't use them along with dogs, my girlfriend raises emus, she has about 9 of them. she waited for them to lay eggs, there eggs bring a nice price. they also have butchered some and it's very good tasting meat, don't taste like a bird, they use oil from their feathers and such, there is a market for all parts of the emu, but you have to find a good place that uses all the bird to beable to sell for a good price, they are pretty neat to watch, best way to catch one is to put a black sock or pillow case over their head so they can't see and usually you can load them easy then.


----------



## TGreenhut

I have seen many in my area who use them as successful livestock guardians.


----------



## woodleighcreek

Thanks everyone for letting me know! I do think it is a livestock guardian because we have lots of coyotes in our area and the dingo thing makes since.


----------



## chickenzoo

I have several emu, a lone emu is not much against a predator, unless he is a very aggressive emu... but a bunch of them can put the fear into another animal if they are curious enough about it.  Mine patrol the pasture with my GP. Many people think they don't do well with dogs... mine I've raised from babies and they sit with the dogs, play with the dogs and eat with the dogs. My GP will go running after something and there goes the emus right behind them..... If there is a dog on the other side of the fence, the emu's will hiss and strike out and my dogs will be barking and biting..... Kind of scares the @#$# out of a stray dog. My emu will chase off crows that land in the field... anything different. Love to chase stray cats..... In the field if something wanders in that the emu don't recognize..... and believe me, they notice, they will go investigate it and try and stomp it.  They also do well for keeping people out, as many don't even try to go in with an adult emu there. My emu live in with my horses, mini horses, llama, alpaca, mini donkey, mini cattle, freerange turkey, geese, ducks, chickens my GP's and the like. They will chase the ducks sometimes..... they can't help themselves, but my turkeys and some of the roosters will put the emu in their place. It's funny to watch a full grown emu running from a fat, waddling Tom Turkey.......  but it's only because the emu knows them.

 Tame emu are fun and full of laughs. Yes they can kick, but mostly when being confined or held onto. Otherwise they are big babies. Mine give me hugs, follow me everywhere and steal anything I put down. They bring me much joy with there silly antics.


----------



## dreamriver

love the cochin ( think that's what it is ) on the emu,  bet he enjoys the saddlepad.   although the pony (mini?) seems to be saying "hey, that's my saddlepad"  I worked with emu's for a few years at a zoo in AR, really enjoyed them


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Do you really ride that Emu?


----------



## Beekissed

Excellent info about emus!    I'll try to keep that in my braincase....


----------



## Mzyla

Very interesting and informative posts! I learned something new.
Thanks for sharing the pictures, so cute!


----------



## chickenzoo

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Do you really ride that Emu?


No, I don't ride them.... they are too small for that, only 125 lbs. 
When they sit down,  I have put my nephews on them, only my best behaved ones.... and they all get a giggle. Emu are very entertaining and fun to watch. Everything is new to them and they are interested in everything. I've never had an aggressive one, but none like to be grabbed and shoved in a trailer. 
Emu are also good swimmers and love the water. Right now mine only have a small "lake" we made out of some billboard tarps..... but when we get a pond dug I have a feeling that their will be hillbilly reports of lockness monsters swimming in our pond.....


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

chickenzoo said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really ride that Emu?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't ride them.... they are too small for that, only 125 lbs.
> When they sit down,  I have put my nephews on them, only my best behaved ones.... and they all get a giggle. Emu are very entertaining and fun to watch. Everything is new to them and they are interested in everything. I've never had an aggressive one, but none like to be grabbed and shoved in a trailer.
> Emu are also good swimmers and love the water. Right now mine only have a small "lake" we made out of some billboard tarps..... but when we get a pond dug I have a feeling that their will be *hillbilly reports of lockness monsters swimming in our pond*.....
Click to expand...

That could happen in our neck of the woods too!  

Ah, thanks for the explannation on the saddlepad.  I really wasn't sure.  They sound cool to have.


----------



## chickenzoo

Yeah, the saddle pad was just us joking around. I was playing with the mini and the emus just get interested in everything. I threw it on his back.... Not a jump or worry.... So we took picks with the Silkie......


----------

